# How to install fog lights in 08 Nissan Altima?



## alicefred (Apr 5, 2010)

I am planning to add fog lights in my 08 Nissan Altima. I thought about going to the dealer to get them, but it would cost a lot. So now I am looking for some aftermarket ones, but don't know how to install them. I am not pretty good with car electronics, so need your help to perform this task. Can anyone provide my step by step instructions or any video tutorial?

Thanks..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The best and by far easiest method is to purchase the foglamp kit from Nissan. The lamps are already pre-wired. The kit will come with the lamps and hardware and they can be installed in 20 minutes. All you have to do is remove the plastic covers, install the speed nut and clip to the inside of the bumper cover and install the foglamp assy. with two bolts. Then, remove the steering column cover and swap out the multifunction switch. Done!...unless you need to aim them. Kit comes with instuctions. I'd be careful if you plan to install an aftermarket kit. Remember the vehicle uses a body control module and splicing into the wrong wire could damge it.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> The best and by far easiest method is to purchase the foglamp kit from Nissan. The lamps are already pre-wired. The kit will come with the lamps and hardware and they can be installed in 20 minutes. All you have to do is remove the plastic covers, install the speed nut and clip to the inside of the bumper cover and install the foglamp assy. with two bolts. Then, remove the steering column cover and swap out the multifunction switch. Done!...unless you need to aim them. Kit comes with instuctions. I'd be careful if you plan to install an aftermarket kit. Remember the vehicle uses a body control module and splicing into the wrong wire could damge it.


All that's right but he'll need to get the fog lights settings changed in the BCM at the dealership with the Consult


----------



## Bittner26 (Dec 7, 2010)

do you have a link for where to purchase the ones described from Nissan? Or is this something I could walk into the dealership and ask for? I have an 07 and I am assuming the installation is the same?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

sorry to kick an old thread around, but I'm looking at adding fog lamps onto my wife's car. i saw the listing at courtesy parts and looked at the PDF for installation. It all looks plug and play for the ones without the auto lights. is this true, or would the dealer need to recode/activate something?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

plug & play


----------

